# thoughts on muzzy broad heads



## Bowhunter1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

i shoot a 100 grain muzzy and have killed a lot of deer with them but they barely leave a blood trail anybody else have this problem ? Any suggestions i know rage are the new best thing are they that good ? blood Trail ?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 12, 2012)

????  You want to fix what isn't broke?  I scratch my head at post like this.  "I sure kill a lot of deer with my broadheads, but I want to change to something else."


----------



## Jasper (Sep 12, 2012)

If you hit a deer in the proper spot at a proper angle, any sharp broadhead will do the job. I seriously doubt the problem is your broadhead. A sharp Muzzy through the heart of lungs will leave a good blood trail.

Theoretically the bigger the head the better the blood trail as blood flows quicker out of a bigger hole. 

To each his own, but I'm not a fan of expandables for a number of reasons that I won't get into here. I've been shooting fixed blade heads for 44 years and Muzzy's exclusively for the last 10 or so. They fly great, are tough as nails and work very well for me.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 12, 2012)

They barely leave a blood trail?  I'd bet Muzzys have killed more deer than any of the other brands out there.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Buddy of mine shot a doe Sunday.  She turned right as he let go and gave him a severe quartering away shot.  It went in high in the shoulder and came out her middle-lower chest area.  No a single blood trail that we could track.  Fortunately she ran a total of maybe 50 yards when she doubled back and was easy to see.  He was using a muzzy.  This was one of the rare deer that he has shot that didn't leave a blood trail.  

I shot a buck with a cross bow and expanding head broadhead.  It went in behind the shoulder and came out the other side through the top of his shoulder.  No a drop of blood.  It ran down the hill and died under my buddy in his tree stand.  It would have been a lost deer.

All of the deer my buddy has shot leaves a really good blood trail that even I could track.  The only time we haven't seen good ones are bad shots.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 12, 2012)

If you are unhappy with what you are using change it. I use Rage and have been blown away with the blood trails. I have also seen more deer die in sight of the stand than ever before. There are other good big hole cutting broadheads out there. Trophy Taker Ulmer head, Grim Reapers, NAP Kill Zone, Rocket Meat Seeker ect


----------



## firebreather (Sep 12, 2012)

there junk , i use montec G-5 best broad head ever 1 pc surgical steel , one  swipe on the butchers block and  there ready to fly again , no hunting up replacement blades , smoked one at 20 yrds Su
n night had exit hole i could stick coke can in , 



_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## chad smith (Sep 12, 2012)

I shot a deer with a muzzy once, made a good hit! Didn't find it!! Blood was spotty at best,
Went to Rage 4 yrs ago and havent even thought about switching to another brand! Rage leave a massive blood trail! Like the commercial a deer leaves a red carpet for you to follow
Like BIGRNYRS said I also have seen more
Deer fall in sight!! I've made a few gut shots also and they fall within 60 yrds!! I've not had a deer run more then 60 yrds in 4 yrs!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 12, 2012)

chad smith said:


> I've made a few gut shots also and they fall within 60 yrds!!



Now that's one heck of a broadhead!


----------



## Bowhunter1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

shot a doe last night at 20 yards hit her perfect double lung, no blood at all but she fell 40 yards away if it wasnt for that i wouldnt have found her the exit hole is tiny about the size of a half dollar i think im gonna switch and try rage.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Sep 12, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Now that's one heck of a broadhead!



he hit lungs he just didnt realize it


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 12, 2012)

Look at the 2nd picture down.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7193924&postcount=7


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2012)

I shot one in the foot and it fell within 10 feet.  Its feet hurt, couldnt run.  

Some of the stories I read here....


----------



## Bowhunter1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

not saying i dont like muzzy killed a lot of deer with them, just want more of a blood trail just in case.


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Sep 12, 2012)

After shooting a Doe opening morning And seeing her runn off with my arrow in her shoulder , and never found her , going back to rage!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 12, 2012)

trash.... go with Rage or slick trick


----------



## Corey J (Sep 12, 2012)

Good enough to have their own tv show


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 12, 2012)

Corey J said:


> Good enough to have their own tv show


----------



## Richard (Sep 12, 2012)

I have killed a  lot of deer with a muzzy.. some were not the best blood trail, some were great, it all depends where you hit them. There are probably better heads out there, but your gonna pay alot more for them.

Richard


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 12, 2012)

Shot a doe opening morning with a rage 2 blade deer was 3 yard from me arrow entered thru left shoulder and exited at back of rib cage on right side. Not that much blood deer only went 15 yards I liked the big holes but im goin back to my Muzzy phantom broadheads


----------



## Jasper (Sep 12, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> trash....



Muzzy's trash? Really? 

It's one thing to say you don't like a certain brand of broadhead or recommend one over another.........but to call a broadhead company that has been around over 20 years and been responsible for the taking of thousands and thousands of animals "trash" is extreme and plain ignorant IMO.

But hey, you're entitled to your opinion.........and also entitled to look foolish making it.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 12, 2012)

It's all in where you hit them. I have seen everything from no blood to buckets of blood with Muzzy, Rage, T3's, etc. I am a fixed blade hunter. I am still not sold on Mechanical heads. I know they are a lot better than the junk we had back in the late 80's, and early 90's, but I like having a blade in place ready to cut. I currently use QAD Exodus heads. I noticed I get better penetration with the Exodus head on my block target than I do with my Muzzy, and G5 strikers, and Montecs. Can't wait to try them out on a deer.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 12, 2012)

Jasper said:


> Muzzy's trash? Really?
> 
> It's one thing to say you don't like a certain brand of broadhead or recommend one over another.........but to call a broadhead company that has been around over 20 years and been responsible for the taking of thousands and thousands of animals "trash" is extreme and plain ignorant IMO.
> 
> But hey, you're entitled to your opinion.........and also entitled to look foolish making it.



still trash to me....i can think what i wont thank you very much sir!


----------



## merc123 (Sep 12, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> still trash to me....i can think what i wont thank you very much sir!



A little more follow up as in the "why" you say they are trash is a little more well received, even if it is just your opinion.  I personally would like to know as I'm sure so does the OP, hence the question being asked


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 12, 2012)

bad blood typically means a HIGH exit wound... the body cavity fills up with blood, before it can leak out.  Muzzy is without a doubt probably the BEST, MOST USED, head out there... hard to say otherwise...  they have stacked up a LOT of critters.  however, they are an old design... and newer designs are showing just as, if not MORE deadly.  Each person has a responsibility to shoot the head they are most confident in... if thats a muzzy, shoot it, a rage?  shoot it... a cheap walmart CX expandable??? i like them... shoot them.  I know for a fact, muzzy is not for me...  At least NOT the standard 100 grain 3 blade.  i still have to try the crosskill...(320+ fps shooting a excalibur crossbow).


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 12, 2012)

Gamikatsu said:


> bad blood typically means a HIGH exit wound... the body cavity fills up with blood, before it can leak out.  Muzzy is without a doubt probably the BEST, MOST USED, head out there... hard to say otherwise...  they have stacked up a LOT of critters.  however, they are an old design... and newer designs are showing just as, if not MORE deadly.  Each person has a responsibility to shoot the head they are most confident in... if thats a muzzy, shoot it, a rage?  shoot it... a cheap walmart CX expandable??? i like them... shoot them.  I know for a fact, muzzy is not for me...  At least NOT the standard 100 grain 3 blade.  i still have to try the crosskill...(320+ fps shooting a excalibur crossbow).



Exactly. Muzzy heads are not for me either, but I tip my hat to Muzzy for there success. They have withstand the test of time without much change. I personally think there are much better fixed blades on the market, but at a higher price. I am extremly happy with the way my Exodus heads fly. I also like the "Over the shaft design". It keeps things compact, and also gives me a little more cutting radius compared to others. I am not a Muzzy fan, but I'm not calling them Trash.


----------



## chad smith (Sep 12, 2012)

bowboy1989 said:


> he hit lungs he just didnt realize it



Didn't know lungs were  8 inches in front of the back legs? Thought they were 8 inches behind the front leg
Dang now I gotta go practice


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 12, 2012)

merc123 said:


> A little more follow up as in the "why" you say they are trash is a little more well received, even if it is just your opinion.  I personally would like to know as I'm sure so does the OP, hence the question being asked



10 4... I have used them and shot allot of animals with them and the blood trail I was getting wasn't worth a flip. Now don't get me wrong some of the trails were good, but the bad out weighed the good,


----------



## humdandy (Sep 13, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> trash.... go with Rage or slick trick



Why do you say they are trash?  Have you used them?  Did you have a bad experience?

I've used Muzzy for years and have killed bobcats, bear, coyotes, fox, and countless deer.  Never once had one fail, bend or break.  

I switched over to Slick Tricks one season (got them as a gift) and had one break the very first time I hit a deer.  I contacted the owner and I sent him photos of the BH.  He was very kind and sent me a pack of 3 for free.  Great customer service for sure.  I do like the ST, and IMO they shoot just like the Muzzy maybe a bit better, however, Muzzy are cheaper and based on my experience better made.


----------



## Shocker (Sep 13, 2012)

Blaming your broadhead for loosing deer...Is like Oprah blaming her spoon for making her fat !!!

It's a broadhead..Not an exploding head !!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 13, 2012)

humdandy said:


> Why do you say they are trash?  Have you used them?  Did you have a bad experience?
> 
> I've used Muzzy for years and have killed bobcats, bear, coyotes, fox, and countless deer.  Never once had one fail, bend or break.
> 
> I switched over to Slick Tricks one season (got them as a gift) and had one break the very first time I hit a deer.  I contacted the owner and I sent him photos of the BH.  He was very kind and sent me a pack of 3 for free.  Great customer service for sure.  I do like the ST, and IMO they shoot just like the Muzzy maybe a bit better, however, Muzzy are cheaper and based on my experience better made.


Read post 28


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 13, 2012)

Show me a muzzy that can do this


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Sep 13, 2012)

killed alot of deer with a muzzy, it's a good broadhead 3 & 4 blade


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 13, 2012)

I've killed alot of bucks with them and crimson talons. I just trust a fixed blade and I'm confident in them. I have seen a few marginal shots that need to shoot 2" cutting width BHs though. Some of the guys on TV need 4-5" cutting widths to have a chance of hitting vitals.


----------



## bowman77 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nothing but Ramcats for me.... But I hear that you can shoot the ground beside the deer with them Rage heads and still kill the deer. 

Hmm....might need to swap.


----------



## Mossyhead (Sep 13, 2012)

Rage and Muzzy are now one in the same.....so all you muzzy bashing rage lovers, are a big contradiction now!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> Rage and Muzzy are now one in the same.....so all you muzzy bashing rage lovers, are a big contradiction now!!



You may be correct, but them two can't beer compared


----------



## wallslee (Sep 13, 2012)

*Been killing with Muzzy for 20yrs*

I've been shooting Muzzy for twenty years now and for several reasons. Durability, performance, and economics just to name a few. Up until the time I switched to Muzzy I had shot  everything from two to five blade heads with mixed results through experience. In the end Muzzy turned out to be the total package that I was looking for. I've never had one come apart/fail in twenty years. I have ferrule's in my quiver this season that I've been using for six years with only a blade replacement after shooting a deer. Have I lost  deer, anyone with any length of time under their belt has, it happens. Sooner or later you pull, torque, flinch, or punch the trigger. Does the broadhead make a difference such cases? It truly depends on the hit. I've melted through both shoulder blades on mature bucks before. Then again I've squared the shoulder blade on a doe and lost it due to a lack of penetration, but that has happened only a few times in so many years. I currently use the 100gr three blade head. Three blades fly the best and give less drag/resistance when cutting (IMO) for maximum depth. I know people who have lost deer with mechanicals as well though. I personally keep things extremely simplistic. When it coms to moving parts the odds of something going wrong increase dramatically. That's why I will never shoot mechanicals heads or drop away rests. My fear with large cutting mechanicals is that they do or will promote unethical shots. With all the hype of media/advertising I feel some people will take marginally given shots thinking, "With a 2" cut I should get him anyway". With fixed or replaceable blades your "forced" to concentrate your shot with the utmost of accuracy in mind. Not to say people with mechanicals are not doing the same but the promotion of risky shots increase because of what I've stated.  The idea of getting six heads for less than the cost of three "big name" mechanicals is certainly easy on the pocket and with no cost to the quality of Muzzy. Draw your on conclusions but be practical through experience, not peer pressure. I follow my own senses and use what I know to work. One last thing. Some compare ease of tuning with mechanicals regarding flight. I've never had a fixed blade shot from my bow that didn't fly perfectly. It it doesn't, it's because your bow isn't tuned or you have poor shooting form. Shot the big guy below with a Muzzy. Hope this helps.


----------



## humdandy (Sep 13, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Read post 28





Gotcha.


----------



## brady rouse (Sep 13, 2012)

honestly i shot muzzys for one year and theyre good broadheads if you can get them to fly right and make a good shot but due to having to adjust my bow for them because i shoot every day i switched to rage they did great but due to the o ring i switched to rage extremes but they're both good broadheads muzzys are one of the best fix blade broadheads on the market its completely up to you neither broadhead is a bad decision it all preference


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 13, 2012)

I've killed a few deer with Muzzy and have no problem shooting them. I prefer Grim Reapers, but will shoot a Muzzy and not think twice about it. As for not having blood trails, here's an example of a Muzzy blood trail that I got to follow last year.


----------



## markland (Sep 13, 2012)

You mean like this!


----------



## Shocker (Sep 14, 2012)

Muzzy vs Rage
Bowtech vs Mathews
Ford vs Chevy
My Daddy can beat up your Daddy
Chocolate vs Vanilla
Blonde vs Brunette
Romney vs Obama

SHUT UP AND HUNT !!!


----------



## MR.WILLIE (Sep 14, 2012)

*Muzzy 4 blade broadhead*

here's one from my muzzy mx4... I'd say that this will compete with anything as far as a broadhead is concerned


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> trash.... go with Rage or slick trick



They are a quality made product, and made from quality material. The broadheads perform as advertised.
They may not be the best for your style of hunting, as maybe
you do not shoot accurately enough, nor have a properly tuned bow.

But, Muzzy Broadheads are certainly not trash.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope they are not TRASH, I just bought a pack of them! LOL


----------



## paulkeen (Sep 15, 2012)

muzzy has been around and have taken a lot of animals but there company just bow rage correct??  i like muzzys but i think their are better broadheads on the market


----------



## bones-n-beards (Sep 15, 2012)

Killed several deer with Muzzy broadheads over the years. Aside from my mistakes as an archer the average track job with a well placed Muzzy is around 50-70 yds. Plenty of blood. People that complain about them not flying like like their field tips should make sure they have enough helical spin from their fletchings to correct any BH steering. There are other great heads on the market with specific advantages in some categories, but all the way around, Muzzy's are hard beat.


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 15, 2012)

wallslee said:


> I've been shooting Muzzy for twenty years now and for several reasons. Durability, performance, and economics just to name a few. Up until the time I switched to Muzzy I had shot  everything from two to five blade heads with mixed results through experience. In the end Muzzy turned out to be the total package that I was looking for. I've never had one come apart/fail in twenty years. I have ferrule's in my quiver this season that I've been using for six years with only a blade replacement after shooting a deer. Have I lost  deer, anyone with any length of time under their belt has, it happens. Sooner or later you pull, torque, flinch, or punch the trigger. Does the broadhead make a difference such cases? It truly depends on the hit. I've melted through both shoulder blades on mature bucks before. Then again I've squared the shoulder blade on a doe and lost it due to a lack of penetration, but that has happened only a few times in so many years. I currently use the 100gr three blade head. Three blades fly the best and give less drag/resistance when cutting (IMO) for maximum depth. I know people who have lost deer with mechanicals as well though. I personally keep things extremely simplistic. When it coms to moving parts the odds of something going wrong increase dramatically. That's why I will never shoot mechanicals heads or drop away rests. My fear with large cutting mechanicals is that they do or will promote unethical shots. With all the hype of media/advertising I feel some people will take marginally given shots thinking, "With a 2" cut I should get him anyway". With fixed or replaceable blades your "forced" to concentrate your shot with the utmost of accuracy in mind. Not to say people with mechanicals are not doing the same but the promotion of risky shots increase because of what I've stated.  The idea of getting six heads for less than the cost of three "big name" mechanicals is certainly easy on the pocket and with no cost to the quality of Muzzy. Draw your on conclusions but be practical through experience, not peer pressure. I follow my own senses and use what I know to work. One last thing. Some compare ease of tuning with mechanicals regarding flight. I've never had a fixed blade shot from my bow that didn't fly perfectly. It it doesn't, it's because your bow isn't tuned or you have poor shooting form. Shot the big guy below with a Muzzy. Hope this helps.


----------



## BowHard (Sep 15, 2012)

Didnt yall know that one shot with a rage can take down a full grown pterodactyl?? Lol i shoot rage but i killed my biggest buck (10 pt avatar) with a muzzy 100 gr. MX3


----------



## monster012211 (Sep 15, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> Some of the guys on TV need 4-5" cutting widths to have a chance of hitting vitals.



Now that's funny and sad but true at the same time. I shoot rage cause I love the way they fly. For a faster shooting bow; ie one that shoots over 300 fps, it's A LOT harder to keep it from planeing. With the rage it shoots and hits same as field tip out to at least 50, not sighted in past that and I'm very confident out to that range provided I have a clear enough shot. I've seen great, ok and bad blood trails from both.  That's just my two cents though.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Sep 16, 2012)

This sounds like a story I heard one time about a guy that decided to sell his 30-06 after losing several deer. He said the 06 wasn't big enough for deer and went to a 338....... with the right setup they fly and impact with field tips, they are affordable, and if you make a decent shot you get good blood.  I have shot and killed deer with a 270 that didnt leave much of a blood trail but dead is dead and high shots = little blood on ground lots in body.  Bottom line shoot what you want but know Muzzys are great broadheads and maybe aim a little lower


----------



## jlmartin25 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow! Couldn't agree more with wallslee! I have shot both broadheads in question and to tell you the truth after hunting for 2 years with the rage heads I went back to the muzzy's. Why well for me it was not because one was better than the other but because I am a father of 3 about to be 4 children and I have to make every dollar count! In the 2 years I hunted with the rages I was constantly having to spend money on o rings or replacement blades to keep three good heads in my quiver! I loved them! They fly good and I never had a problem with them opening in flight or not doing their job! They are tough as nails. I missed some of the deer I shot at and dusted the heads of and put a new o ring on and ready to go again. I had pass through on every deer I shot with them and had great penetration! As to the blood trails with a rage! I never got the "Gaping wound channels" or experienced the "throwing an axe through and animal" but the killed quick and clean! The only deer I have lost was after shooting it with a rage! the Rage had nothing to do with it! It was the shooter and poor placement! I rushed my shot! I switched back to the muzzy for a couple of reasons! I like having a full quiver with some fresh ones in my bow box should I need them and still pay less than I did for 3 rage heads! I never have looked up into my quiver after the sun comes up and said " Crap one of the o rings on my muzzy's is bad.... Oh well can't shoot that one!" I don't have to worry about asking the guys in camp  if they need anything from walmart because I have to ride into town to get parts for them! And I don't have to carry microscopic screwdrivers to do maintenance on the muzzy's! To say muzzy's dont do their job is like telling a guy he can't kill deer with a long bow vs a compound! It's all preferrence, quality, cost, and the all importance of shot placement when it comes to broadheads! I shot muzzy's for a long time before I went to the rage! Not because I didn't trust the rage but because they cost alot and I have to see stuff first hand before I "buy into" the hype. Folks just because a celebrity hunter puts his name on something doesn't make it true! They get paid some money and free products to endorse something! I for one would shoot anything that has been proven to kill deer if someone paid me or gave them to me! Muzzy's work, Rage works, Schwaaker works, For me I just don't like having to worry about possibly chucking 11 bucks down the toilet when I decide to shoot at a deer! I personally have had better blood trails with the muzzy than with any deer I shot with a rage! I know that may not be the case for some but for me it has been my experience! And that friends is what I base my decisions in a treestand from! Not because I saw a cool commercial on tv or one of my hunting buddy's tried to sell me on something. My 2 cents! Just me shooting straight!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 23, 2012)

I love Rage because of this:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=418486&highlight=


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 23, 2012)

My 100 gr. Muzzy did a fine job on a Murray County Doe this morning.


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 23, 2012)

I love to read posts like this....


firebreather said:


> there junk....





chad smith said:


> I shot a deer with a muzzy once....





turkeyhunter835 said:


> trash....


and then posts like this....


wallslee said:


> I've been shooting Muzzy for twenty years now and for several reasons. Durability, performance, and economics just to name a few. Up until the time I switched to Muzzy I had shot  everything from two to five blade heads with mixed results through experience. In the end Muzzy turned out to be the total package that I was looking for. I've never had one come apart/fail in twenty years. I have ferrule's in my quiver this season that I've been using for six years with only a blade replacement after shooting a deer. Have I lost  deer, anyone with any length of time under their belt has, it happens. Sooner or later you pull, torque, flinch, or punch the trigger. Does the broadhead make a difference such cases? It truly depends on the hit. I've melted through both shoulder blades on mature bucks before. Then again I've squared the shoulder blade on a doe and lost it due to a lack of penetration, but that has happened only a few times in so many years. I currently use the 100gr three blade head. Three blades fly the best and give less drag/resistance when cutting (IMO) for maximum depth. I know people who have lost deer with mechanicals as well though. I personally keep things extremely simplistic. When it coms to moving parts the odds of something going wrong increase dramatically. That's why I will never shoot mechanicals heads or drop away rests. My fear with large cutting mechanicals is that they do or will promote unethical shots. With all the hype of media/advertising I feel some people will take marginally given shots thinking, "With a 2" cut I should get him anyway". With fixed or replaceable blades your "forced" to concentrate your shot with the utmost of accuracy in mind. Not to say people with mechanicals are not doing the same but the promotion of risky shots increase because of what I've stated.  The idea of getting six heads for less than the cost of three "big name" mechanicals is certainly easy on the pocket and with no cost to the quality of Muzzy. Draw your on conclusions but be practical through experience, not peer pressure. I follow my own senses and use what I know to work. One last thing. Some compare ease of tuning with mechanicals regarding flight. I've never had a fixed blade shot from my bow that didn't fly perfectly. It it doesn't, it's because your bow isn't tuned or you have poor shooting form. Shot the big guy below with a Muzzy. Hope this helps.



I'm currently a Muzzy user, for many of the same reasons wallslee points out.  But I've considered others and will probably tinker around with some in the future, as I am still fairly new to bowhunting.  But it always cracks me up to see some folks back up their opinions with wise cracks and lame jokes, while others do it with facts and personal experience.


----------



## jaymax (Sep 23, 2012)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Look at the 2nd picture down.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7193924&postcount=7



Yeah, what he said ...along with the other 6 pope & youngs and 3 booners that fell to nothing but Muzzys for me..oh and add a couple hundred more muzzy kills to back those up over my last 20 years shooting them.......however, to each his own


----------



## steve melton (Sep 24, 2012)

thumbs up to the ramcat


----------



## Rainmaker (Sep 24, 2012)

wallslee said:


> I've been shooting Muzzy for twenty years now and for several reasons. Durability, performance, and economics just to name a few. Up until the time I switched to Muzzy I had shot  everything from two to five blade heads with mixed results through experience. In the end Muzzy turned out to be the total package that I was looking for. I've never had one come apart/fail in twenty years. I have ferrule's in my quiver this season that I've been using for six years with only a blade replacement after shooting a deer. Have I lost  deer, anyone with any length of time under their belt has, it happens. Sooner or later you pull, torque, flinch, or punch the trigger. Does the broadhead make a difference such cases? It truly depends on the hit. I've melted through both shoulder blades on mature bucks before. Then again I've squared the shoulder blade on a doe and lost it due to a lack of penetration, but that has happened only a few times in so many years. I currently use the 100gr three blade head. Three blades fly the best and give less drag/resistance when cutting (IMO) for maximum depth. I know people who have lost deer with mechanicals as well though. I personally keep things extremely simplistic. When it coms to moving parts the odds of something going wrong increase dramatically. That's why I will never shoot mechanicals heads or drop away rests. My fear with large cutting mechanicals is that they do or will promote unethical shots. With all the hype of media/advertising I feel some people will take marginally given shots thinking, "With a 2" cut I should get him anyway". With fixed or replaceable blades your "forced" to concentrate your shot with the utmost of accuracy in mind. Not to say people with mechanicals are not doing the same but the promotion of risky shots increase because of what I've stated.  The idea of getting six heads for less than the cost of three "big name" mechanicals is certainly easy on the pocket and with no cost to the quality of Muzzy. Draw your on conclusions but be practical through experience, not peer pressure. I follow my own senses and use what I know to work. One last thing. Some compare ease of tuning with mechanicals regarding flight. I've never had a fixed blade shot from my bow that didn't fly perfectly. It it doesn't, it's because your bow isn't tuned or you have poor shooting form. Shot the big guy below with a Muzzy. Hope this helps.



Beautiful deer! Congrats to you. 

As it has been said probably 8 billion times in bowhunting circles - it's all about shot placement. 

Muzzy makes good broadheads. If I were going to buy a new pack of Muzzy heads I'd get the Phantoms as Mark Land posted. 

The best blood trail I have ever gotten from an animal was from a 250 pound hog I shot with a 2 blade Magnus Stinger. The blood trail was about 6 feet wide, and he ran about 45 yards. I just got lucky and hit him perfectly. 

I think the cut on contact heads cut better wound channels than chisel point broadheads - JMO. 

Right now I have SS Snuffer 100 gr heads in my quiver. Magnus makes great broadheads. 

If you want a really big hole in a critter shoot an original Snuffer head or a Simmons Land Shark - now we're talking about a big hole!


----------



## nmorgan83 (Sep 24, 2012)

Iv shot muzzys,gators, vortex, and rage all have dropped deer within sight. This year iv gone back to muzzy due to shooting a lower poundage and I know they are durable. I shot a doe last Sunday it was a high double lung her body was full of blood the ground not so much.. it does revolve around shot placement. Iv got freinds who really push me to shoot rage but its not gonna happen. For one I'm not slinging a 12 dollar head on a 12 dollar arrow give or take... times are tough I'm fine with spending 20 bucks for 3 muzzys versus 40 for 3 rage....


----------

